# HELP! Harbor Freight lathe belt



## Marnat3 (Mar 30, 2014)

My horror frought lathe is about to lose its belt. I think sitting in the sub-zero cold garage this winter might have made it start cracking. I found small pieces of whatever the belt is made of under it today. The fibers are intact but for how long? It is a 8 x 12 MT-1 model (dont know the serial #) but it has 2 small belts. 
Does anyone know where i can get a replacement or what I can do. I think the part # is k-516 but that might be for the slightly larger model. 
I don't really want to try and start turning until I have a replacement handy. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 31, 2014)

Look at the belt **carefully**  it may have numbers on it.  These are standard belts.  Look in the yellow pages phone book for "bearings" or "industrial supplies".  Take the belt with you and they should be able to get you an exact replacement.

Tip:  Get at least one spare belt.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 31, 2014)

You might try call HF to see if you can get one from them.


----------



## Marc (Mar 31, 2014)

Auto parts store are a decent alternative place for all kinds of belts.  Again, take the belts with you and see if they can match them.  But first, harbor freight ought to have them.


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

My HF lathe is not that model, but I got belts for it at the auto parts store.  I just took the old belts with me and they matched them for me.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 31, 2014)

Harbor Freight does not carry the belts.  Ordering parts from them (from China) takes a month or three.  I have the HF 10 X 18 and got a couple extra belts at auto store.  Take your old belt with you.

Ray


----------



## cheboski (Apr 21, 2016)

*Size 516 Belt - Harbor Freight*

Solved:  The Harbor Freight Lathes have a motor mount that is adjustable.  The 516mm is hard to find, but I just replaced it with a 500.  I bought a 540 to try and it works too, but I am saving it.

Check the tool side motor mount - it is a U-Shape hole instead of a circle.  When you mount the motor, lightly mount the back screw, thread your belt, then adjust your motor to the correct tension, and tighten the front (adjustable) screw mount, then tighten the back.

Kind of clever  but it took me awhile to figure out


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't have HF lathe, but I get belts for my Jet lathes from The Belt Store in Lafayette, LA.... Ph 337 235 9738.... if you know the size or numbers on the belt, call them... very helpful, not expensive and shipping very reasonable.... I get 3 belts shipped to me for what one belt costs from JET.


----------



## raar25 (Apr 25, 2016)

Try a link belt/power twist belt.  I used one when I needed to replace the belt on my old delta.  You adjust the number of links you want to fit your application and it also typically runs quieter than a v-belt.


----------



## scotirish (Apr 29, 2016)

*If it is like the one I had some time back, the belts are not available through HF.  They are 1/4" wide and if you find them they are very expensive.  I did get in touch with an engineer at HF who told me to go to an auto supply and buy a belt the same length, but it will be 1/2" wide. :frown::frown: That being said it worked perfectly, except the speed was different that the chart showed!  :biggrin::biggrin:  If you do not use the chart to determine you speed  then you could use this fix.
Ron*


----------

